# Replace Camp Chef controller with PID



## smokin in simi (Sep 24, 2017)

Has anyone out there replaced a Camp Chef contoller with a PID, such as Pellet Pro?
If so, did you replace other components as well? Fan, temperature probe, etc? The precise draftsman side of my brain is screaming for a tighter rein on temperature fluctuations- I’m getting a 30 degree swing at a 250 setting, per my Smoke probe.


----------



## bregent (Sep 24, 2017)

There were several folks on pellets heads that installed the PP on their CampChefs. Pelletheads is now gone, but you can still find some of the threads on the wayback machine. Here are a few, there's probably a few more. Also think someone installed a SavanahStoker on one.

https://web.archive.org/web/2017070...0bb5fecba90ca584ac604782971cfcb&topic=38123.0

https://web.archive.org/web/2017040...9d5909adfa2c950b37f91340ae02791&topic=38203.0

https://web.archive.org/web/2017040...9d5909adfa2c950b37f91340ae02791&topic=37569.0

I personally don't think 30F swing will hurt anything, but understand if you want it tighter.


----------



## smokin in simi (Sep 24, 2017)

Bregent- Thanks. Yes, I understand from numerous sources that 30 degrees should not affect my eventual outcome- but raised by a aerospace engineer, and working in a precision-based field, makes me a tad persnickety. Will look in to the threads.


----------



## smokin in simi (Sep 25, 2017)

Further reply-
Well,interesting. The oldest post gives a glowing report of the conversion, with the later two showing some disappointing results. They complained of defects in the PID (to be fair, Smoke Daddy was prompt in replacement), black smoke, temperature control, and inconsistant pellet ignition.

After review of these archives, I think I’ll stick with a 30 degree fluctuation. Heck, I had worse variation on my Weber kettle for years, and THAT I couldn’t “set and forget”.


----------



## bdawg (Sep 25, 2017)

I have a Pit Boss and I very recently (within the last month) replaced the temp controller with a SmokeDaddy PID.

So far, its held the temp rock steady, with no problems. I do also supplement the smoke using an AMZN tube, but I did that before so there's no difference on that front.

Overall, I am very satisfied.


----------



## anglerman (Oct 11, 2017)

I bought the pellet assembly from smoke daddy to install on an old propane cabinet smoker and absolutely love it. Controller works slick


----------

